# السلام عليكم



## دعاء الكراون (17 مايو 2013)

ارغب بشراء خلاط جل ولكني لا اعلم اماكن البيع ارجو من اصحاب الخبره افادتي في اماكن بيعه او طريقه تصنيعه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد محمد علام (17 مايو 2013)

لو حضرتك من المنصورة ممكن اساعدك


----------



## دعاء الكراون (17 مايو 2013)

انا من القاهره واشكرك علي الرد استاذ حامد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 مايو 2013)

اسالى بشركة قاضيكو


----------



## دعاء الكراون (18 مايو 2013)

اشكرك استاذ عبد القادر لكن هل هناك طرق لتصنيع مثل هذا الخلاط


----------



## دعاء الكراون (18 مايو 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر لو ممكن عنوان شركه قاضيكو


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي عبد القادر
اعتذر عن تعديل مشاركتك بسبب تعليمات المنتدى بعدم ذكر عناوين او ارقام هواتف وبامكانك ارسال رسالة خاصة للاجابة على اي استفسار من اي عضو
تحياتي واحترامي لمشاركاتك المتواصلة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## دعاء الكراون (18 مايو 2013)

انا عارفه شكله استازعبد القادر بس اذا تكرمت عاوزه اعرف ازاي اصنعه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 مايو 2013)

كم الحجم


----------



## دعاء الكراون (19 مايو 2013)

هركبه علي برميل 100كيلو


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 مايو 2013)

ممكن ارسل لك بعض الصور لقلابات عندى بالحجم ده على ايميلك لانى فى المنتدى لا اعلم كيفية اضافة الصور اعتقد عندك ايميلى راسلينى عليه اسهل بالنسبة لى


----------



## دعاء الكراون (20 مايو 2013)

اشكرك جزيلا استاذ عبد القادر وهكلم حضرتك علي الايميل


----------



## دعاء الكراون (20 مايو 2013)

ياريت استاذ عبد القادر تفتح اميلك وتقبل اضافتي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخى واعتذر ولكنى ذكرت عناوين وهواتف شركة لا تمت لى باى صلة وموجودة فى دليل التيلفون واعتذر مرة اخرى


----------

